# pixelfehler mit ati fglrx

## drvolk

Hallo,

mit dem update auf eine neuere Version des fglrx Treiber (ich glaube seit 8.40.3) bekomme ich nun plötzlich in der oberen linken Ecke eine etwa 10 cm Lange Pixelfehlerreihe (helle bunte pixel, die nicht zum eigentlich Hintergund passen).

Wenn ich auf den "vesa" Treiber wechsle verschwindet die Reihe, so dass es wohl weder am Fenstermanager (openbox) noch am Monitor selbst liegen sollte.

Ich bekommen die Pixelreihe auch wenn ich das Background Image ausschalte und in ".xinitrc" nur "exec openbox" eingetragen habe.

Kennt jemand diese Szenario und kann mir sagen wie ich das abstellen kann ohne auf eine ältere Version vom fglrx Treiber downgraden zu müssen ?

----------

## franzf

Kann es sein dass du die Composite-Extension aktiviert hast?

Wenn ja vllt. einfach mal testweise deaktivieren:

```
Section "Extensions"

    Option      "Composite"     "Disable"

EndSection
```

Grüße

Franz

----------

## drvolk

Ups, so schnell habe ich noch nie eine Antwort auf eine Forumsfrage bekommen, Danke !

Ich habe das Flag soviel ich weiss tatsächlich aktiviert und werde es heute Abend sobald ich Zuhause bin gleichmal deaktvieren und checken ob es dies war.

bis denne

drvolk

----------

## Ampheus

Ansonsten brauchst du vielleicht nicht einmal den fglrx. Welchen Grafikchip hast du?

Es gibt mittlerweile für relativ viele ATI-Karten einen OSS-Treiber, der deutlich besser läuft.

----------

## drvolk

Ich habe eine ATI Crossfire X1600 (pro glaube ich). Die OSS Treiber sind bzgl. 3d noch nicht ganz so wie soviel ich weiss, aber sobald dies mal der Fall sein sollte schwenke ich sowieso auf die OSS Treiber um (Der "fglrx" hat mich schon einiges an Nerven gekostet und jedem zweiten Update kommen wieder neue Probs auf).

----------

## drvolk

Also an dem "composite" Flag lag es jedenfalls nicht. Ich habe nun meine xorg.conf auf das nötigste abgespeckt , und der Pixelfehler wird weiterhin angezeigt.

Meine xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Simple Layout"

        Screen      0  "Screen 0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

        Option      "SingleCard" "on"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option      "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA

        EndSubSection

#       Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

#       Load  "extmod"

        #Load  "vbe"

#       Load  "bitmap"

#       Load  "ddc"

#       Load  "i2c"

        Load  "int10"

#       Load  "glx"

#       Load  "dri"

        #Load  "GLcore"

#       Load  "v4l"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option      "AIGLX" "off"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "CoreKeyboard"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

        # Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "ltcd"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "CorePointer"

        Option      "Protocol" "Auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

        # Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

        Option      "ChordMiddle"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Belinea"

        VendorName   "Belinea"

        ModelName    "W22 artistline"

        DisplaySize  474        296

        HorizSync    30.0 - 84.0

        VertRefresh  55.0 - 77.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        Option      "VideoOverlay" "off"

        Option      "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

        Option      "TexturedVideo" "off"

        Option      "UseFastTLS" "0"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen 0"

        Device     "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

        Monitor    "Belinea"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1680x1050" "1280x1024"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option      "DAMAGE" "disable"

        Option      "XVideo" "disable"

        Option      "Composite" "disable"

EndSection

```

Im Logfile von xorg sind keine Errors oder Warnings zu finden.

----------

## drvolk

Hallo,

habe mich gerade gewundert, warum im xorg log steht dass die sub module "glx" und "dri" geladen werden obwohl ich diese auskommentiert hatte.

Ursache sind die Optionnen 

 Option      "no_accel" "no"

 Option      "no_dri" "no"

im fglrx Device.

Wenn ich "no_dri" "yes" stelle, dann verschwindet auch der Pixelfehler, allerdings geht dann auch meine 3d Performance drastisch in die Knie (bei glxgears: von 24000 fames in 5 secs auf 800 frames in 5 secs !!).

Hat jetzt vielleicht jemand eine Idee wie ich den Pixelfehler wegbekommen ohne dri ausschalten zu müssen ?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

Pixelfehler hatte ich bei dieser Version auch ab und zu. Mit der neusten Version (ati-drivers-8.433) hab ich diese Probleme nicht mehr. Vielleicht versuchst du diese mal. 

BTW, diese unterstützt dann auch AIGLX wenn du unbedingt die XComposite und XDamage Extensions verwenden möchtest.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## drvolk

Ich habe den Pixelfehler auch mit der aktuellsten Version "ati-drivers-8.433"  :Sad: 

Ich bin nun auch von Kernel2.6.22  auf Kernel2.6.23 gewechselt was leider aber keine Änderung bzgl. des Pixelfehlers gebracht hat.

Verwendet jemand den "ati-drivers-8.433" unter einer Crossfire x1600 und hat diesen Pixelfehler nicht ?

Derjenige könnte ja mal sein xorg.conf hier reinposten.

----------

## firefly

schonmal diesen hinweis vom ebuild des 8.433 treibers probiert?

 *Quote:*   

>  # Workaroud screen corruption
> 
>         ewarn "If you experience screen corruption with this driver, try putting"
> 
>         ewarn '         Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"'
> ...

 

----------

## drvolk

Ja habe ich auch schon als Option zum fglrx Device in der xorg.conf eingetragen, hat aber nichts gebracht.

----------

